# Aquariums with blue LED night lights?



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank with a blue LED night light. I know bettas follow a similar sleep schedule to ours and the lights should be kept off at night, but what about the blue lights? Will the blue bother them? I've had this tank for weeks and haven't left on the night light any. Its very pretty and I'd like to try it out but I'm afraid of stressing out my fish with it.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

I just bought a 10 gallon with the same LED blue lights.... so i really hope so!!! they totally look amazing.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

You could always try it in the evenings before you go to bed and see what it does to the betta. I wouldn't leave it on all night before I knew how my fish reacts. It might act just like it says 'night light' just as many people use to lightly illuminate hallways, bathrooms, rooms with children.


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

Think of the blue led light as twilight. When I have left my blue LED on all night I think it stressed out my betta. So you should still turn it off once you hit the sack. I like to transition from white led to the blue once the sun goes down so there is a gradual transition for the fish... I might be a little OCD though


----------



## vanderdecker (Mar 9, 2014)

Old thread, I know, but I know that humans at least have blue photoreceptors (nonvisual) that, when exposed to blue light, cuts melamine production. This interferes with sleep.


----------



## vanderdecker (Mar 9, 2014)

argh... darn smartphone autocorrect... that should be melatonin


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

vanderdecker said:


> Old thread, I know, but I know that humans at least have blue photoreceptors (nonvisual) that, when exposed to blue light, cuts melamine production. This interferes with sleep.


Thats funny because I used to sleep with a black light on all night.


----------



## vanderdecker (Mar 9, 2014)

April R said:


> Thats funny because I used to sleep with a black light on all night.


It's pretty well established
Harvard Health
National Institute of Health
Psychology Today
Nature
NY Times

The only question is, how far up and down the evolutionary ladder does this go...

While getting the URLs I found a study that found that blue light, as contrasted to white, did cause a stress response in salmon; the researchers didn't study sleep.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I am glad I don't anymore. I am stressed enough


----------

